# New to this awesome forum!



## Damion (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all, my name is Patrick. I am new to this forum. I live in St Paul, MN and I'm 28. I love Halloween and all things Halloween'esk. I am a newb at creating props and decor compared to some people on the forums. I love trying to make the props though, it's a lot of fun. I would like to have one of those houses that people drive by during Halloween because it's soo awesome looking. So far this year I have made my tombstones and I'm in the process of making a "Cauldron Creep" but my "Cauldron Creep" will be a zombie'thing and the "Cauldron" will be a toxic barrel, I am just missing the 5 rpm motor for the head. I am also looking into making toxic barrels, but can't find any free barrels.  I will keep searching. Does anyone have cool ideas for a toxic / un-dead yard? Any ideas will not be taken lightly, I want it to look awesome and mix well. So this year my front yard will be a toxic mess, and my side yard will be tombstones, and skeletons.
Again, any toxic ideas would be great!!
Patrick


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

So you want to have "that" house. Keep adding to your haunt and it WILL happen. It does not take long.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Damion. Take a look at Warrant's Toxic Waste Zombie set up as a start to your inspiration:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29665&highlight=toxic+waste


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Damion.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum. Check out Allen H's post http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29761 ice gore snot. My kids and I played with this the other weekend. Great for toxic scene.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

SPOOKY J said:


> Hello and Welcome to the forum. Check out Allen H's post http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29761 ice gore snot. My kids and I played with this the other weekend. Great for toxic scene.


thanks spooly J, I just watched that video and nothing looks more toxic than that! He makes me laugh too, bonus!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum! I am sure you will find all kinds of ideas to inspire you so that your 'toxic' yard will rival Chernobyl! Cheers!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!! You've come to the right place for inspiration - Good luck with your display


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Damion (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the greets! I just found an awesome smallish motor from a store called Ax-Man, its basically a junk market full of motors, gears, toys and random stuff. My creep will be finished win week I hope.


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome Damion! I'm new here too, from CT. I tried to do a Toxic Wasteland theme last year, not enough time to do it well. Luckily I had a cheap rain barrel from Job Lot and a plastic blue 55 gallon already. I tried lots of ideas, not all of them good ones. If you DO find barrels, and can fill with water, one idea might be to throw in a few GLOW-STICKS, which will give the inside of your barrel a creepy glowing liquid look at night. If you can find cheap submerged lights, like those for a garden fountain (Harbor Freight tools has them), you can try that too.
You might also consider some inexpensive Xmas lights or green floodlights in a DRY barrel, of course!
GREAT STUFF from any hardware store is perfect for the bubbly foamy residue leaking over the sides, I recommend Krylon glow spray paint for that. If you can have a blacklight out there, even better! Just coat the Great Stuff with laudry detergent which glows in blacklight. 
What I did was use a hand truck I already owned, and made a PVC-man covered in a white Tyvek suit, inside the barrel was a head on a stick, then I put a black trash bag over it with the head sticking out so you couldn't see the jerry-rigged oscillating fan stand I had keeping the head on a stick standing up! Wish I had a pic to show you! Best of luck and I look fwd to seeing what you come up with!!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Damion! Never mind the outside of your house, it gets realllyyyyy scary inside once you run out of prop storage space, lol


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Damion (Jun 21, 2012)

Vlad said:


> Welcome aboard Damion! Never mind the outside of your house, it gets realllyyyyy scary inside once you run out of prop storage space, lol


Fantastic!


----------



## Damion (Jun 21, 2012)

I just finished one of my Toxic barrels. It was super cheap, 55 gallon drum on the road with a FREE sign, 1 can of foam filler, 5 boxes of green LED lights from Target and some hot glue totaling $15. Awesome sauce if you ask me.


----------



## Damion (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is the Barrel I made, just needs to be painted with a Biohazard logo.


----------



## Damion (Jun 21, 2012)

Damion said:


> Here is the Barrel I made, just needs to be painted with a Biohazard logo.


 Well, that didn't work... I'll figure it out.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Damion! Glad to have you aboard.


----------

